# Art Dump~



## no no (May 13, 2018)

Commissions thread is here, FA gallery is here, just in case you happen to like what you see?

But yeah, this is where I'll be posting finished comms and just art I've done. Advice is super welcome, but honestly any sort of encouragement would be great - I'm pretty nonconfident with my art and putting it online is a big step for me.

Let's kick this off with a few recent things I've done!


----------



## no no (May 13, 2018)

Finally drew one of my characters~ This was more of a doodle than anything big 'n' detailed, but it was pretty fun nonetheless!!


----------



## no no (May 16, 2018)

I'm quite proud of how this one came out!


----------



## no no (May 18, 2018)

I push myself with every piece~


----------



## no no (May 20, 2018)




----------



## no no (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Faraday (May 24, 2018)

I really like the textures you use! Gives it a super unique look to it. Awesome work~


----------



## no no (May 25, 2018)

@Faraday - Thankyou! I started with one of those watercolour tutorials on sai, but over time the settings got modified until it really no longer resembled the original stuff, haha. The textures and brushes can make colouring a bit haphazard... in some cases a lot haphazard, but if you spend enough time with it it, it shakes out (usually).


----------



## no no (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Lemme just like every single one of these lol. Your style is super unique.


----------



## no no (May 27, 2018)

@Dongding - Aw, thanks! My style sure is a weird thing - sometimes it pushes for thick lines, sometimes it's near completely lineless. I just try to go with whatever works for the image, ahh. 

(Also, that was a lot of likes! I forget how many pics I've already posted here, haha.)


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

It really stands out. It doesn't look clean and professional or anything, but it's got a lot of charm and it's obvious at a glance how much work went into it. It's not a lazy art style.


----------



## no no (May 27, 2018)

@Dongding - Aw, thanks. I know I wanna start working on getting things cleaner and my anatomy a bit less... that, once I have my lines settled! Which might take a while, since I've only been drawing like eight months, haha. I keep on trying out new stuff whenever I go to draw, it's awful.


----------



## no no (May 28, 2018)

Collaboration with FA user goodraws. This is a YCH, but I'll probably be doing a coloured example soon, so another for the great dump~


----------



## no no (May 31, 2018)

Completed YCH for a private client (for now).


----------



## no no (May 31, 2018)

Wh-what's this?!? An _actual commission!?!? _Wowzers.


----------



## no no (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Vincent_Perri (May 31, 2018)

Yeah, really unique style you have there! Lots of great texture and depth, has a really nice rough, raw look.


----------



## no no (Jun 1, 2018)

@Vincent_Perri - Ah, thankyou!!! Ironically enough, I thought I'd take a few days to try and work on a somewhat flatter style for icons, as the textures don't work very well in smaller sizes. (And hey, it's a great way to work on my lines?)


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

no no said:


> @Vincent_Perri - Ah, thankyou!!! Ironically enough, I thought I'd take a few days to try and work on a somewhat flatter style for icons, as the textures don't work very well in smaller sizes. (And hey, it's a great way to work on my lines?)


He reminds me of someone... ;3


----------



## no no (Jun 1, 2018)

@Dongding - I'm laughing, _of course he does_


----------



## no no (Jun 1, 2018)

Another for the set~


----------



## no no (Jun 2, 2018)

An inked sketch example, but also it came out with both of them making stupid faces sooooo I may have to do another to actually put in the shop. ;P


----------



## SilverTabbyCat (Jun 3, 2018)

Gotta say I'm absolutely loving your art style, you have a really good grasp of color and I'm loving the texture and depth apparent in all your art! You'll go far if you keep this up!


----------



## no no (Jun 3, 2018)

@SilverTabbyCat - Thankyou!!! I'm very new still to this whole art thing, but excited as to where I could go with it, haha. I'm definitely impressing my inner 10-year-old self (who drew nothing but dragons, haha).






I was making some toothless icons, which I'll post later, but I came across this beauty (from the upcoming how to train your dragon 3 movie). It looks so _soft!_


----------



## no no (Jun 3, 2018)

Aaaand here's the icons I was going on about. ;P


----------



## no no (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't even know what I was going for here, haha.


----------



## no no (Jun 4, 2018)

Having a brave go at an anthro~


----------



## no no (Jun 5, 2018)

And back to feral~ This was a commission!


----------



## no no (Jun 5, 2018)

A test with flats. I... think I'll stick with painting.


----------



## no no (Jun 5, 2018)

Pride doodle.


----------



## no no (Jun 6, 2018)

Tired Spyro Doodle (TM)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

no no said:


> Tired Spyro Doodle (TM)



More spyro mooooreee


----------



## no no (Jun 7, 2018)

@Fallowfox - All the spyrooooo


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jun 8, 2018)

Woah, yeah I can definitely see the difference in the icons. That cleaner look would definitely suit the smaller images better, looking really good man!


----------



## no no (Jun 8, 2018)

And now for something entirely different~ Just playing around with coloured lines, don't mind me.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 8, 2018)

no no said:


> @Fallowfox - All the spyrooooo


<3


----------



## no no (Jun 9, 2018)

-upset noises about FUR-


----------



## no no (Jun 9, 2018)

welcome to fur hell, we're gonna be here a while


----------



## no no (Jun 9, 2018)

More mucking around. I'm trying to figure out how to get the optimum amount of fur on the goshdarn furry - not too little, not too much. It's... not as easy as I thought it'd be. ;P


----------



## Dongding (Jun 9, 2018)

Awww your furry stuff is fluffy and nice! :3


----------



## no no (Jun 10, 2018)

@Dongding - I've been trying to get it... fluffier? More in-line with the rest of how I render stuff? I feel like I'm getting There, anyway.


----------



## no no (Jun 10, 2018)

Local Furry Shoots Himself In The Knee While Trying To Look Cool


----------



## no no (Jun 10, 2018)

1 day improvement meme, folks.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 10, 2018)

no no said:


> 1 day improvement meme, folks.


----------



## no no (Jun 13, 2018)

@Dongding - That's such a perfect gif, omffff. Is from... the minions franchise before it got terrible? 

Another for the improvement pile~






Not perfect, but given my original example for this YCH looked like this:






_...yeah.
_
I'll probably do the cat later, but an art idea's distracted me for the time being!! Which is not necessarily a good thing as my hard drive is on the way out and I desperately need to shill some commissions instead, haha.


----------



## no no (Jun 13, 2018)

Probably the best fur render so far?


----------



## no no (Jun 14, 2018)

Okay, no more shirtless lions lmao. fanart time


----------



## no no (Jun 14, 2018)

best spyro character, just sayin'


----------



## no no (Jun 15, 2018)

I solemnly swear not to draw a spyro today.




This? This is, totally not a spyro, _I can explain,_


----------



## no no (Jun 15, 2018)

Lighting practice gone wrong, whoops.


----------



## no no (Jun 15, 2018)

Rounded out with lighting practice gone (mostly) right~


----------



## no no (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## no no (Jun 16, 2018)

you know that feeling where you're like halfway into something and realize, oh shit, this is no longer a sketch
_
ooooh no_


----------



## no no (Jun 17, 2018)

aaaaaaAAAA


----------



## no no (Jun 18, 2018)

sketch, sketch


----------



## no no (Jun 18, 2018)

me: it's time for my One Quality Art of the day, brain! what will we make
brain:






me: ...okay then


----------



## no no (Jun 19, 2018)

Pro tip, don't draw when u are sick. u will get wonky stuff and feel Really Fucking Annoyed


----------



## no no (Jun 20, 2018)

Matching hoodies, matching patches, matching exasperated expressions. Best friends?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

no no said:


>


Dude. This one is amazing.


no no said:


> Matching hoodies, matching patches, matching exasperated expressions. Best friends?


<3


----------



## no no (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, I really like drawing fire haha. Maybe it's got something to do with liking fire-breathing dragons and fire-breathing... dogs?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fluffy gorl!!! My First OC Evar.


----------



## no no (Jun 26, 2018)

We're back, with inverted spyro and dancing queen shenanigans. (I may never recover from those Troll Radios in skylanders co-op. Ever.)


----------



## no no (Jun 28, 2018)

ah yes, the mona cynder

very famous painting, that


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

no no said:


> ah yes, the mona cynder
> 
> very famous painting, that


Omg. You're starting to become one of my fave artists now. I donno how you make so many of these so quickly and your painting style is really unique. You must put a lot of time and effort into this and it's really impressing me. <3


----------



## no no (Jun 29, 2018)

Boys and their toys~ 

@Dongding - Th-thank! I have to say my speed's a bit deceptive, though - I spend about 2-3 hours a day on drawing stuff depending on what the drawing is and how much time I've got available. Generally I'll get up, spend an hour sketching, go off and do Daily Tasks, and then come back to finish something off that night; I like the routine, I guess. Stuff like flat icons and sketches I can get done in a single session, therefore why you generally see me posting multiple icons at once~


----------



## no no (Jun 30, 2018)

Got half  a comic inked and coloured, just the other half to go.


----------



## no no (Jul 1, 2018)

And today's is linked because it's just too big.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello n.n


----------



## no no (Jul 1, 2018)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Hello n.n


hi, welcome to drawing spam thread, where I spam draws

it's been a ride


----------



## no no (Jul 2, 2018)

I spent a lot of today at an oboe workshop, soooo here's a sketch~


----------



## no no (Jul 3, 2018)

And then my computer BLEW UP IN MY FAAAACE

...No, it wasn't that dramatic. (I wish.) It just froze yet again in the middle of work and left me rather concerned about its well being. This can't be a good sign.






One of the other photos I took shows the program was at 96% memory usage at the time of the crash - WAY above what it's normally pulling. I have a sneaking suspicion something about my RAM is responsible. >: (


----------



## no no (Jul 4, 2018)

Dang it, I was just trying a new colouring thing but I can't unsee the 'ears'! (And now, neither can you.)


----------



## no no (Jul 8, 2018)

Don't worry, she's headless! I mean, half-headless.


----------



## no no (Jul 9, 2018)

local boys having fun


----------



## no no (Jul 10, 2018)

what if fursona was gryph

...nah


----------



## no no (Jul 11, 2018)

when u have nice fish all to urself
but then 






*THAT. ONE. FREND*


----------



## no no (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes, I have put all of these hats on The Boy in the skylander games. Oops.


----------



## no no (Jul 19, 2018)

Commission I'm working on~


----------



## no no (Jul 19, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm sorry what


...Am I not allowed to post my art in my art thread or something? That's all that's going on here, fam.


----------



## no no (Aug 7, 2018)

Some recent stuff.


----------

